# 31s on rhino 700



## temp1762004 (May 14, 2011)

I just put a set of skinny 31s on the rhino 700 was wondering what clutch kit would be the best to run on it


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

a good one. bout time u gt on hear man. lol

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Look on the rhinoforums and look up the JBS sheaves. Thats prolly your best bet.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I ordered the hot rod sheave a few days ago myself


----------



## temp1762004 (May 14, 2011)

Where did u order it from


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

3046732602 is his number , guys name is James


----------



## temp1762004 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks I shure aprreciate it where is he located at


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Virgina I think


----------

